# Mount Snow - 11/25/2006



## Greg (Nov 19, 2006)

Well, snowmaking has commenced so I think an opening this week/weekend is a pretty good bet. My plan is to head up Saturday, 11/25 to ski the HBK WROD. I know a few others AZers expressed interest. Anyone planning on heading up for Saturday?

_Edit: Venue change. Please see this [POST="124100"]*post*[/POST]._


----------



## andyzee (Nov 19, 2006)

Very good chance, I'll be in Killington from Wednesday night, a lot depends on how much terrain will be open at each mountain. I am leaning towards Hunter on Saturday cause it's closer to home.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm thinking about it...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Well, snowmaking has commenced so I think an opening this week/weekend is a pretty good bet. My plan is to head up Saturday, 11/25 to ski the HBK WROD. I know a few others AZers expressed interest. Anyone planning on heading up for Saturday?



I'm counting on nothing until they actually say they are open. 

These anticipation threads are bad mojo!!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2006)

JimG. said:


> These anticipation threads are bad mojo!!!


Bah! Forecast looks good:

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...lat=41.912917&smap=1&mp=1&map.x=142&map.y=157


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Bah! Forecast looks good:
> 
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/Ma...lat=41.912917&smap=1&mp=1&map.x=142&map.y=157



Bah!???  Did you just use the word Bah? Scrooge! No Humbugs please.

I was up at Hunter yesterday...between 23A being closed and the delayed start to the season, folks on the mountain top are pretty bummed out.

I was a bit disappointed with the small amount of snowmaking they had done. But, reports today say the guns were on last night and remain on this morning.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Bah!???  Did you just use the word Bah? Scrooge! No Humbugs please.
> 
> I was up at Hunter yesterday...between 23A being closed and the delayed start to the season, folks on the mountain top are pretty bummed out.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed with the small amount of snowmaking they had done. But, reports today say the guns were on last night and remain on this morning.


Keep the faith, Jim! I'm back in "positive, pumped up, it's gonna happen" mode. Jiminy is my backup if Hunter doesn't happen.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2006)

Greg said:


> Keep the faith, Jim! I'm back in "positive, pumped up, it's gonna happen" mode. Jiminy is my backup if Hunter doesn't happen.



We are doomed.


----------



## Greg (Nov 20, 2006)

JimG. said:


> We are doomed.



Ha ha ha. See you on HBK this Saturday....


----------



## andyzee (Nov 20, 2006)

JimG. said:


> We are doomed.


 
Jim, If I were you I'd plan on Killington this weekend if you want to ski. Greg has definately given Hunter his kiss of death. :smash:

Greg, stick with Hunter for Saturday.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Jim, If I were you I'd plan on Killington this weekend if you want to ski. Greg has definately given Hunter his kiss of death. :smash:
> 
> Greg, stick with Hunter for Saturday.



No, you don't fully understand.

Let me rephrase...we are ALL doomed.


----------



## dmc (Nov 20, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Let me rephrase...we are ALL doomed.



OK Doctor Smith...


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks like they are going to up/download on the quad and run [POST="123627"]F Lift[/POST] to access the terrain. I'm kinda torn now. If Jiminy offers top-to-bottom for Saturday (they're aiming to open on Friday) I may opt for that instead. Probably the same vert but you can take advantage of the six-pack and get in more runs. Jiminy is probably a good 40 minutes closer too. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2006)

I was considering Hunter for Saturday, but that was dependent on terrain. If they will be downloading, I might as well just stay at K.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I was considering Hunter for Saturday, but that was dependent on terrain. If they will be downloading, I might as well just stay at K.



Bummer. Was hoping to ski with you Zee. No worries - we're still on for 12/15 at Hunter.

With that, Jim, Brian and I are collectively leaning towards Jiminy for Saturday so I'm going to update this thread's title. Jiminy is aiming for top-to-bottom for Friday. The six-pack will offer a bit more daily vert than riding the F-lift at Hunter. HPD, SOD and I hit Jiminy for early season turns last year and had a blast. So.....who else is in?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> Bummer. Was hoping to ski with you Zee. No worries - we're still on for 12/15 at Hunter.
> 
> With that, Jim, Brian and I are collectively leaning towards Jiminy for Saturday so I'm going to update this thread's title. Jiminy is aiming for top-to-bottom for Friday. The six-pack will offer a bit more daily vert than riding the F-lift at Hunter. HPD, SOD and I hit Jiminy for early season turns last year and had a blast. So.....who else is in?


 
Was looking forward to meeting up with you  guys as well, I'll consider Jiminy, depending on conditions. What hell Greg, let's give them the AZ kiss of death as well :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm getting pumped to finally be out on skis!  

EDIT: Andy, you better show up at Jiminy.... or else....


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I'm getting pumped to finally be out on skis!
> 
> EDIT: Andy, you better show up at Jiminy.... or else....


 
Looks good:


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Was looking forward to meeting up with you  guys as well, I'll consider Jiminy, depending on conditions. What hell Greg, let's give them the AZ kiss of death as well :smash:



Cool! Keep us posted. AZ KOD! Bwuha ha ha ha.... :angry: 

I'm a bit worried about the possible NCP on Friday, but hopefully the coastal will stay far enough south.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2006)

What's the best route from Killington to Jiminy? Looks like rt. 7 goes straight to it?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Looks good:



Mmmmmmm!!!! Snow!  :beer:



Greg said:


> Cool! Keep us posted. AZ KOD! Bwuha ha ha ha.... :angry:
> 
> I'm a bit worried about the possible NCP on Friday, but hopefully the coastal will stay far enough south.



Anti-jinx anti-jinx anti-jinx!  I feel better now! 



andyzee said:


> What's the best route from Killington to Jiminy? Looks like rt. 7 goes straight to it?



That's probably what I would do.  Then again I took rt 7 all the way to K-mart from here the last time I went... :smash:


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> What's the best route from Killington to Jiminy? Looks like rt. 7 goes straight to it?



I guess. There's no really fast way. Route 7 is most direct, but from Killington, it's probably 100 miles so it'll be a pretty long haul. Coming south on route 7 you will pass Brodie Mountain on your right. Soon after you will see the access road for Jiminy. Turn right and the mountain is down about 1.5 miles.


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

BTW, pricing will be $35 for a full day and $30 for a 4 hour pass.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 21, 2006)

Just realized something, Marc said he'll be up in K Saturday, I got now choice. Got to go to Jiminy


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Just realized something, Marc said he'll be up in K Saturday, I got now choice. Got to go to Jiminy



:lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

From an Email I received from a rep at Jiminy:



> We are on track for a Friday opening! We made great progress in
> snowmaking efforts from top to bottom last night and the temps look
> phenomenal for tonight so we are looking forward to dumping a whole lot
> of snow on the mountain tonight. Of course opening is still weather
> ...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2006)

Greg said:


> From an Email I received from a rep at Jiminy:



Excellent!! :beer:


----------



## Greg (Nov 21, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Excellent!! :beer:



E-newsletter just arrived:



			
				Jiminy Newsletter said:
			
		

> Got Snow? We Do!
> Well you guys know as well as we do that good ol’ Mother Nature has not been cooperating with us snow lovers lately! But she is cooperating now and our state of the art snowmaking system is cranking and we’ll continue making snow every second that the weather permits. Friday, November 24th is set for opening day, weather and conditions permitting. 7 interconnected trails, including West Way, North Glade, Lower Glade, Upper Slingshot, 360, 180 and Cricket and 3 lifts, including the Novice and Cricket Triples and the High Speed Berkshire Express are scheduled for operation. We will operate 9 am – 4 pm each day this weekend and then close midweek to continue snowmaking efforts. Lift ticket prices will be $35 for a full day and $30 for a 4-hour pass, and all Jiminy Peak season pass types will be honored this weekend. Keep checking jiminypeak.com (which by the way has a brand new look if you haven’t checked it out yet!) and our snow phone at 888-4-JIMINY for updates – be sure to call before you travel. Are you ready to get out on the hill? So are we!



Looks pretty solid if they're sending that out!


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

The *forecast* could be better, but despite the freezing rain/rain tomorrow, the temps don't look to be that warm. Hopefully they've made enough snow cuz snowmaking is probably done now. Maybe they can do some resurfacing Friday night. Luckily Friday and Saturday look nice so if they made enough snow, it should be some decent skiing...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm pumped!  Saturday can't come soon enough!


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

360 this am:


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

I was a little concerned so I Emailed the mountain. Part of the response:



> We are still hoping for Friday but the weather permitting part is coming
> in to play a bit more right now.



They hope to know more tomorrow pm. If Jiminy doesn't make it for Saturday, Hunter is my next option. If that falls through too, I'm off to Mount Snow which after the Chute clarification actually looks pretty attractive. I _will _be skiing *somewhere* on Saturday.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> I was a little concerned so I Emailed the mountain. Part of the response:
> 
> 
> 
> They hope to know more tomorrow pm. If Jiminy doesn't make it for Saturday, Hunter is my next option. If that falls through too, I'm off to Mount Snow which after the Chute clarification actually looks pretty attractive. I _will _be skiing *somewhere* on Saturday.


 
Damn Greg, you're not going to be happy until you close down every mountain on the east coast,are you? :smash: :lol:


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Damn Greg, you're not going to be happy until you close down every mountain on the east coast,are you? :smash: :lol:



Now you have me worried. Maybe I am a jinx... :-o 

Seriously, I've been going spastic working up contigency plans...:blink:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2006)

So, who's gonna make Jiminy Saturday besides, myself, Greg, and bvibert?


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

andyzee said:


> So, who's gonna make Jiminy Saturday besides, myself, Greg, and bvibert?



We may be leaning towards Snow. Nothing definite yet. You can probably swing that Zee, right?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> We may be leaning towards Snow. Nothing definite yet. You can probably swing that Zee, right?


 
It's all good, let's just ski!


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

Because I'm a wishy washy mentalcase we decided to change venues again. :blink:  Jiminy is not 100% on their opening; while Mount Snow is so we're going to aim for Mount Snow this Saturday. So far it's

Me
bvibert
JimG.
andyzee

Anyone else interested?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> Because I'm a wishy washy mentalcase we decided to change venues again. :blink:  Jiminy is not 100% on their opening; while Mount Snow is so we're going to aim for Mount Snow this Saturday. So far it's
> 
> Me
> bvibert
> ...



Spaz!  Sounds good.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Spaz!  Sounds good.



Just wait until you finally meet me in person.....


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 22, 2006)

When you guys drive by each other on Rt 7 this Sat going to a diferent ski resorts, the good thing is we will get 3 maybe 4 trip reports instead of one. LMAO


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

ski_resort_observer said:


> When you guys drive by each other on Rt 7 this Sat going to a diferent ski resorts, the good thing is we will get 3 maybe 4 trip reports instead of one. LMAO



Indeed! :beer:

We are going to Mount Snow, right?  :blink:


----------



## JimG. (Nov 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> Indeed! :beer:
> 
> We are going to Mount Snow, right?  :blink:



I think I know more than a few folks who need to start drinking heavily.


----------



## Greg (Nov 22, 2006)

JimG. said:


> I think I know more than a few folks who need to start drinking heavily.



That's what tomorrow is for. Friday I'm in Daddy Day Care mode and Saturday is all business!  See you then, Jim. Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 22, 2006)

Greg said:


> That's what tomorrow is for. Friday I'm in Daddy Day Care mode and Saturday is all business!  See you then, Jim. Happy Thanksgiving, everybody!



See you at 9am at the drop off area, main lodge, Mt. Snow.

You have my cell# if needed.

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2006)

Can't wait to finally get on skis!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm out.  I'll be up at Kmart with a friend...Will NE1 be there Sunday?  Maybe I'll swing by on my way home.


----------



## roark (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm not really willing to burn a black out just yet... but we'll see how I feel after tomorrow...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 23, 2006)

From the "A41 Community Blog"



> Temperatures dipped low enough to resume snowmaking at the base last night. The grooming team was back on the hill at 4 a.m. this morning, prepping corduroy for the first turns of the season.
> 
> Intermediate skiers and riders: Take the Canyon Express Lift (#9) up to River Run and ski over to the Challenger Lift (#18) on the North Face. At the summit, Chute (from Skyline) is available for advanced runs, while intermediate skiers and riders take Skyline to Upper Canyon to River Run (and a little bit of High Traverse thrown in!) to get back to the Challenger Lift. Download at the Canyon Express when you've completed your runs for the day.


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2006)

Sounds good. Can't wait for Saturday! MichaelJ is now in too!


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 23, 2006)

Greg said:


> Sounds good. Can't wait for Saturday! MichaelJ is now in too!



 Ayup!


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey guys 

Im going to be heading to Mt. Snow tomorrow (Friday) with my buddy from home so if anyones going to be there look out for me. Ill be in a bright orange DNA jacket with black pants riding a snowboard. If noones there Ill make sure to post a TR with a few pics.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2006)

I'll have a radio tuned to 3-13 on Sat if anyone wants to hook up for some turns with us...


----------



## Greg (Nov 23, 2006)

A low of 19 overnight tonight and 22 Friday night. I think they were spared much of the rain we've been seeing here in CT. Hopefully a night or two of resurfacing with sunny skies and a high of 51 on Saturday. Should be sweet! 8)


----------



## bvibert (Nov 24, 2006)

Greg said:


> A low of 19 overnight tonight and 22 Friday night. I think they were spared much of the rain we've been seeing here in CT. Hopefully a night or two of resurfacing with sunny skies and a high of 51 on Saturday. Should be sweet! 8)



Awesome!  I was getting a bit worried with all the rain we got here, that was a lot of freakin rain!!


----------



## roark (Nov 24, 2006)

Conditions were surprisingly good yesterday. Did quite a few laps on Chute before heading home to cook. So long as the lack of t2b keeps most folks away Sat should be good.


----------



## Greg (Nov 24, 2006)

roark said:


> Conditions were surprisingly good yesterday. Did quite a few laps on Chute before heading home to cook. So long as the lack of t2b keeps most folks away Sat should be good.


Cool. I read your TR too. Thanks. 48*F and bright sun tomorrow! Should be an awesome day. I'm hoping some bump lines start to set up on Chute! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## andyzee (Nov 25, 2006)

How kool is that, Greg made a decision on a mountain, and damn it, he stuck with it!  It was good meeting up with you guys!


----------



## Greg (Nov 25, 2006)

andyzee said:


> How kool is that, Greg made a decision on a mountain, and damn it, he stuck with it!  It was good meeting up with you guys!



Ha! Nice to finally meet you, andy. Trip report here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/11440-mount-snow-11-25-2006-a.html


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2006)

andyzee said:


> How kool is that, Greg made a decision on a mountain, and damn it, he stuck with it!  It was good meeting up with you guys!



It was a good day for sure!  Nice to finally meet up with you and your wife! :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 26, 2006)

bvibert said:


> It was a good day for sure! Nice to finally meet up with you and your wife! :beer:


 
Nice meeting you guys as well, however as we were leaving my wife informed me of her disappointment. She didn't get to hear a live "SAC Alert", almost ruined her whole trip!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Nice meeting you guys as well, however as we were leaving my wife informed me of her disappointment. She didn't get to hear a live "SAC Alert", almost ruined her whole trip!



Doh!  Sorry about that... Next time for sure!


----------

